# Keeping epoxy off lips



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I’ve been tinkering making some twitch baits for musky and need some advise on how to keep epoxy off of the lips. My hands aren’t steady enough to go at it freehand. Thanks!


----------



## rades (Aug 17, 2021)

tape


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Don’t put your hands near your mouth 🤣🤣🤣. 
Sorry, couldn’t help myself….


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Are you taking about a final clear coat or gluing the bill into the bait?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I’m talking about clear coats on bait. I put four coats of epoxy on my musky lures. I’ve tried tape in past and once epoxy dries it is impossible to get tape off with epoxy on it. Really don’t want to put tape on before every coat and peel off before it hardens. Thought someone might have a tip.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

"Night Bite" walleye baits


Lets make a bait... I am thinking I want something with a shad / minnow body. It needs to have a good wobble at slow speeds and around the 4" length. I sketched out some body shapes to explain actions. #1 is very similar to a real shads body shape #2 has a little more curve to the...




www.ohiogamefishing.com




I do it the same as is described in this thread. Hopefully it’ll help.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ever try using Vaseline to coat the lip? That way nothing sticks to it? Idk...just throwing my random thought out there


----------

